# Gamers' Lounge



## Bulerias (Oct 27, 2006)

You may discuss anything regarding video games here.  This includes non-Nintendo video game discussion, too, so feel free to discuss PS3, Xbox 360, etc.

Also, be sure to check the video game news page of the same name on the official Bell Tree site.  You may find the Gamers' Lounge of the site by clicking here.

*The Gamers' Lounge is currently offline. Sorry for this inconvenience.*


----------

